# Starting java on FreeBSD 8.1



## rwaqa (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi!

I have successfully installed java on a FreeBSD 8.1 box but not too sure how to start java.

Below is the version:


```
$ java -version
java version "1.6.0_07"
Diablo Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_07-b02)
Diablo Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 10.0-b23, mixed mode, sharing)
```
Please assist.


Best Regards,
Waqa


----------



## SirDice (Nov 23, 2011)

You're already starting it. There isn't a 'service' that needs to be running.


----------



## fluca1978 (Nov 23, 2011)

Java is a command line _interpreter_ (could discuss about this word, doesn't matter here!), so you don't have to _start_ it unless you have a program to run, like:


```
java HelloWorld
```

being HelloWorld a compiled Java class that contains a main.
You can get help with:


```
java -h
```


----------



## rwaqa (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks SirDice & Fluca1978,

This is great! Thanks again for clarifications...



Cheers!
Waqa


----------

